# Emma Maersk



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

Watching a program about Emma Maersk on Sky they showed changing a piston rod with then engine still running ?? Have I missed something...any idea what type of engine ? john g


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

We did this one some time ago.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=39489


----------



## billeng (Mar 4, 2014)

I saw the same show, it was a fractured cylinder head stud, engine is B&W. I'm not sure if I would have changed it without stopping however if they slowed the engine down and lifted off the fuel pump it would have been achievable. Don't know how OH&S would have viewed this procedure.


----------

